# Would like your input?



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi What size shot mould would you bye ? we are about to m/c the master patterns and a bit of last minuet research on the OD size in mm you would bye thanks for your help Pete

MOULD PICTURES NOW UP
page 2


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

11 or 12mm for me.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say 10mm.
I thought you were planning on having a basic setup that could be easily set to the ball size ordered by the customer.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> I would say 10mm.
> I thought you were planning on having a basic setup that could be easily set to the ball size ordered by the customer.


I would personally want a 10mm mould, but I'm not representative of the entire slingshot community.







I think that having a model that the customer can order in one of several different orientations would be the best compromise.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

9-10mm


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I like 10mm


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> I would say 10mm.
> I thought you were planning on having a basic setup that could be easily set to the ball size ordered by the customer.


Hi i think i said that the master tooling would be the same size letting us make diffrent size mould from them .i would not be practical to offer a bespoke service for shot size?
we will start with 2/3 sizes and then over a time increase our mould range.sorry if my early post was not clear
all the best Pete


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

9-11mm


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

9-10mm for me.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

11mm


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm shooting 10mm at the moment and happy with those at about 7.5-8 grams. Have a feeling I may like the lighter 9mm better but not had the chance to try. 
I feel if you did 9, 10 and 11mm you'd have most covered.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

10 to 14mm


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I would be happy with 11-12mm, though I was hoping for a rather robust 16mm from you.

I have both of the dual-caliber Do-It Industries gang moulds, one in .31/.38 and the other in .44/.50. I think if you offered two calibres per mould, more people would buy them but that's just my opinion. I know being able to pour two sizes in one mould is a major plus for me.

Best of luck to you in this endeavour!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i would say 11mm


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

10 mm, 12 mm or even large 15 mm


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

9.5 mm, 11 mm, and 15 mm


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd have to say 9.5, 11, 13, and 16 mm


----------



## ONESHOT68 (Dec 28, 2010)

15mm all the way........

Because the Elephants round here take some knocking down............


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

10mm and 12mm


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I would be happy with 11-12mm, though I was hoping for a rather robust 16mm from you.
> 
> I have both of the dual-caliber Do-It Industries gang moulds, one in .31/.38 and the other in .44/.50. I think if you offered two calibres per mould, more people would buy them but that's just my opinion. I know being able to pour two sizes in one mould is a major plus for me.
> 
> Best of luck to you in this endeavour!


Hi the 16mm is the first one we are making but i also like the idear of 2 sizes out of the same mould will talk to my gyes about this, the mould can cope with it
it would mean less moulds to make and a better value for money ?dont you think,


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

2 moulds in one please, 8 and 11.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> 2 moulds in one please, 8 and 11.


This is the only problem i can see is how to cover all? think it would be best say 6/7mm 8/9mm 10/11mm 12/13mm 14/15mm 16 on its own due to size? not going to suite everone but best i can come up with like i said i think it need more


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

That sounds like an ideal selection. will it be 5 of each size when casting then.
Do you have an estimate of cost yet.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> That sounds like an ideal selection. will it be 5 of each size when casting then.
> Do you have an estimate of cost yet.


We are still working a price out?and yes if we can 2 sizes in each mould i think if we can do it?(its all about trying to keep the cost down)
and give good value for money?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

You already have my opinion on it but again you're the head honcho of this project. I also can't speak for others in regards to what they prefer but I will state for myself that my .44 and .50 gang mould perfectly fills my hunting shot needs.

To be real honest, I don't shoot Milbros very well and while there are a lot of your slingshots that I really like (some I really, really like) I just don't buy slingshots. But I feel some sort of strange responsibility to buy something from an industry that is employing people who speak the same language I do and aren't Communist Workers Paradise robots. I also have been wanting to try a 16mm/.62 lead round ball for ages as I know that's what a lot of the old school people used and I also think it would hit like the Hammer of God on the recieving end. So this is my way to get a good mould in the 16mm calibre, have something I want, and support your company all at the same time. I'm looking very forward to buying something like this and have complete and total confidence in your company's product!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> You already have my opinion on it but again you're the head honcho of this project. I also can't speak for others in regards to what they prefer but I will state for myself that my .44 and .50 gang mould perfectly fills my hunting shot needs.
> 
> To be real honest, I don't shoot Milbros very well and while there are a lot of your slingshots that I really like (some I really, really like) I just don't buy slingshots. But I feel some sort of strange responsibility to buy something from an industry that is employing people who speak the same language I do and aren't Communist Workers Paradise robots. I also have been wanting to try a 16mm/.62 lead round ball for ages as I know that's what a lot of the old school people used and I also think it would hit like the Hammer of God on the recieving end. So this is my way to get a good mould in the 16mm calibre, have something I want, and support your company all at the same time. I'm looking very forward to buying something like this and have complete and total confidence in your company's product!


I would just like to say on behalf of myself and my 2 boy Chris and Matt a sincere thank you to JMPLSNT for your kind complements.I would like to think that all our products give good value for hard work for cash and allthough our sale to the USA are not fantastic we will get there in the end, said it some time ago its all about hard work people will will see us for what we stand for good products at a fair price
all the best and lets keep hunting
Pete and the boys


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Are we asking what size mould we would like or ammo to buy?

I would like to have a .32 cal. and .45 cal. Sorry I don't know my mm...

I bought this old vintage one because it said sling shot on it ...The hinges are broke but it casts 40, 1/4" and they are too small for me...

I use a single .45 cal round ball mould but it doesn't say...sling shot on it .















Moulds would be cool.

Dan


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi just finished talking to our m/c shop gyes and we can do 2 sizes per mould with the new tooling







so the moulds will be
in a bank of 2 x 5 per cast in OD sizes 6/7mm 8/9mm 10/11mm 12/13mm 14/15mm 16 mm will be a 10cast mould due to the size
this has been a well werth exorcise and thank to evey one for there input
Pete


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Pete, Let us know when the little devils are ready. They will be great ! [priceless if they say....."Slingshot" on 'em. Thanks, Dan


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Just a thought, but labeling a mould "slingshot" may cause problems for folks who live where slingshots are illegal. Better to label and ship them as "Fishing Sinker" moulds.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like sizes 10mm and 15mm in lead.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

With all of the varying favorites in this thread I think that offering your customers a choice could be very lucrative for you Pete. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to cast my own ammo, but if I could I would happily pay around £50, for a decent solid-quality mold in my preferred caliber. And I'm far from wealthy!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

no input from me i'm afraid, not something i can attempt in my circumstances. good luck with it.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

would there ever be the option to buy a single size in 10 shot? i could really crank out the ammo if i had a 10 shot gang. just asking, i completely understand the need and desire for a dual size mold.

What about making a "target/hunting" combo where you have something around 8 or 9 mm for target shooting and maybe 12 mm for hunting? an 8/12 combo would be very desirable for me.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Master Pattern for 16 mm X 10 Gang Mould came to late in the day today, so will have a go at putting some pictures up tommorow


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi well we got the moulds in resin at last please see the pictures of the mould this is the 10 shot 16 mm OD 2 gang pore
will post casting pics next week
View attachment 6072
View attachment 6073
View attachment 6074


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks great Pete and when they go on sale I'll be buying one of those just like the 16mm you've put up there.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi you have my word you are the first in line for this size mould and thank you i have 2 set of castings of this both will go in the m/c shop monday after m/c is complete we need to try the casting i IE prove cast the runner systems to make sure the leads do not have shrinkage cavities and that a solid ball will make up? only when i am 100% sure that the mould will produce a first class shot will i then put them up for sale


jmplsnt said:


> Looks great Pete and when they go on sale I'll be buying one of those just like the 16mm you've put up there.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Keep us all posted and like I said, I am ready when you are. No rush, but I am ready and very excited.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Keep us all posted and like I said, I am ready when you are. No rush, but I am ready and very excited.


I thanks we need to get this right has sending a moulds all over the world would prove costley if we get it wrong?
i keeping with the company ethos we will try and work our products to the full to make sure that our customers get TRUE VALUE FOR THERE HARD URENT CASH 
As for has i can see this will be the only true self cast multi size dedicated slingshot mould seeress availabl apart from the one size B&H (16MM ONLY) mould being made?most if not all moulds that are used now by people intrested in slingshots are sinker moulds are even muskit ball moulds
does any one know diffrent if so please let us know?We are also looking into supplying all the necessary casting equipment ?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Start at 12, and go up to 16mm. I will buy that product. Frogman


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> Are we asking what size mould we would like or ammo to buy?
> 
> I would like to have a .32 cal. and .45 cal. Sorry I don't know my mm...
> 
> Dan


A rough guide .32 x 25.4 mm =8.13mm approx and .45 x 25.4mm= 11.43 approx,remember its just a rough estimate but near enough


----------

